# Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?



## stoepselEI (24. Mai 2012)

*Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Hi,
is eigentlich die Garantie weg, wenn man das Notebook hinten aufschraubt und die Kühler reinigt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

wenn du das Siegel "Waranty Sticker" brichst/abmachst is die Garantie weg...


----------



## stadler5 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Nicht ganz, bei MSI Notebooks gilt das verletzen der Siegel nicht als Garantie Verlust.

Garantiesiegel?! Notebook aufrüstbar? - Notebooks und Barebone Systeme - MSI Forum


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Öhm warum machen die den dann drauf? Dann wundert mich jez gar nemme, warum MSI ned gemotzt hat ohne Sticker^^
Mein MSI is grad in Reparatur^^


----------



## Elthy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Ich glaub der soll Otto-Normalverbraucher davon abhalten irgendeinen Mist zu machen...
Bei MSI war glaube ich auch eine Begründung, dass das Aussaugen des Kühlers die Lebensdauer verlängern kann. Da trauen sich vermutlich sowiso nur Leute ran, die auch wissen, dass man besser nicht mit einer Nadel auf der Platine herumkratzt


----------



## stadler5 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Das hat glaube ich etwas mit dem Länderrecht zutun. In Asien darf mann z.b nicht den Sticker beschädigen aber in Europa hat der Sticker nichts zusagen. Kannst ja mal direkt bei MSI Germany nachfragen.


----------



## stoepselEI (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

So ich habe von One eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Wartungsarbeiten an dem Notebook berühren nicht die Garantie,also ich kann die Lüfter reinigen und auch die Wärmelitpaste selber wechseln.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

richtig, du kannst genau genommen auch die cpu tauschen , und oder den ram ohne das dir die garantie wegfällt  

zumindest ist das auf jeden fall so bei one.de, mysn , hwakforce und dell . also alle build to order hersteller.weil die machen ja im grunde nix anderes und haben ihren händler gegenüber die gleichen garantie ansprüche wie du.


----------



## stoepselEI (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Und die GPU kann man auch selber wechseln haben sie gesagt  Hab ebend neue Wärmeleitpaste auf die GPU gemacht, die vorher bei BF3 immer so 97 C hatte nun sind es nur noch 83 C (Hd6990m)  CPU ist unter last immer bei 70 C ca das is Ok und da änder ich nix.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

könnteste aber auch machen  bringt vor allem mehr ruhe ^^ 

ich nutze nach wie vor die mx 2 von ac auch im notebook bereich , kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## stoepselEI (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Notebook Kühler reinigen (aufschrauben) Garantie weg?*

Ich hab die mx 4 genommen^^ Also der Cpu Kühler is ja ruhig man hört im idle nur den gpu lüfter aber die HD6990m is eh nen heißes Eisen^^


----------

